# Not going to skip school for a whole WEEK



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Well one week may not seem a lot I guess, but considering how terrible I've been at going to school a week is a lot...

I figured if I post it here maybe my motivation to keep it up will be better.
If I can go to school for a week without skipping a single class, I'll probably make it two weeks and so on :yes


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Good luck! And please stay in school. 

Why are you skipping classes? It's only gonna make your studies harder.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I used to do this. If ya manage it, which I hope you do, then all it means is that the next week, you'll find it easier to rationalise not going to the lesson, since it'll be a lot less work that you actually have to catch up on. Don't wanna be so nihilistic but thought you should know that.

It always really irritated me how whenever I did go to the lesson, the teacher would draw so much attention to it and just be incredibly bitter to me. Jokes about pretending not to know who I am and all that. Ugh. I suppose they have a right to be annoyed, but it doesn't help anything.

Well, good luck with it regardless. Ya know how good it'll feel to prove all the people who doubt you at school wrong, so just let that be the driving force behind going. If you really want it, you won't have to try at all.


----------



## Nogoutletuh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Lorteeshove*

I had a good time here but will return to google now.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Best wishes on meeting your short term goal, Stilla! Take it day-to-day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You can do it!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Good luck to ya.

Maybe you can mark on a calendar everyday you go to all your classes. Just keep that chain going.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Full of Empty said:


> Good luck! And please stay in school.
> 
> Why are you skipping classes? It's only gonna make your studies harder.


Thank you!

You're right it does make it a lot harder. My school work is piling up so it almost feels impossible to get it all done...

I wish I had a good answer to that question but I don't :no 
People are so much nicer to me than at my other school, I even have some friends that I like. 
It just takes strength to be there. 
But I'm trying to get my act together and see if I have what it takes.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

kiirby said:


> I used to do this. If ya manage it, which I hope you do, then all it means is that the next week, you'll find it easier to rationalise not going to the lesson, since it'll be a lot less work that you actually have to catch up on. Don't wanna be so nihilistic but thought you should know that.
> 
> It always really irritated me how whenever I did go to the lesson, the teacher would draw so much attention to it and just be incredibly bitter to me. Jokes about pretending not to know who I am and all that. Ugh. I suppose they have a right to be annoyed, but it doesn't help anything.
> 
> Well, good luck with it regardless. Ya know how good it'll feel to prove all the people who doubt you at school wrong, so just let that be the driving force behind going. If you really want it, you won't have to try at all.


Well yeah you could be right but I have so much school work I have to do now as it is so I'd probably be greatful if I would get the work for next week done. 
Darn that must be annoying though. My teachers actually don't do that to me, but they used to call home in the beginning to ask me if I was alright which made me feel pretty bad... 
Skipping is definitely not a good way to make a good impression on the teachers. 
But thank you for the good luck, I'll probably need it :b.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> You can do it!





gilt said:


> Best wishes on meeting your short term goal, Stilla! Take it day-to-day





Cheesecake said:


> Good luck to ya.
> 
> Maybe you can mark on a calendar everyday you go to all your classes. Just keep that chain going.


Thanks y'all!
And Cheesecake, that's a good idea, I'll try that


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol I can't stay in school for a whole week either :no I just hate going. It drains all my energy.. & tbh my school is a joke. I don't learn ****.


----------



## c0ldhands (Jan 18, 2011)

kiirby said:


> It always really irritated me how whenever I did go to the lesson, the teacher would draw so much attention to it and just be incredibly bitter to me. Jokes about pretending not to know who I am and all that. Ugh. I suppose they have a right to be annoyed, but it doesn't help anything.


ugh, yeah those sarcastic teacher jokes are the worst! 
i get them quite a lot


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I'll start next week ops


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh no ... 

Well, yeah there's always next week! Just keep at it.


----------



## momof3 (Feb 2, 2011)

What brings me here today is my daughter being home skipping school. So be a good example for the rest of the kids out there and go for a whole week!!! Do it one day at a time and eventually it will be Friday and then you can enjoy the hizell out of the weekend.

I know it's hard, I skipped because of anxiety all through school coming up with excuse after excuse for why I couldn't go. When you get older, if you skip work you don't get paid or lose your job. So keep going for you!!!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Cheesecake said:


> Oh no ...
> 
> Well, yeah there's always next week! Just keep at it.


Yeah I know  but thanks I'll try



momof3 said:


> What brings me here today is my daughter being home skipping school. So be a good example for the rest of the kids out there and go for a whole week!!! Do it one day at a time and eventually it will be Friday and then you can enjoy the hizell out of the weekend.
> 
> I know it's hard, I skipped because of anxiety all through school coming up with excuse after excuse for why I couldn't go. When you get older, if you skip work you don't get paid or lose your job. So keep going for you!!!


That's pretty ironic! 
But yeah next week I'll definitley going to try harder, no excuses. 
It's nice to know people that can relate and are supportive though. 
Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Aves (Feb 1, 2011)

How is it going? 
I have the same problem. Being at school takes ALOT of energy. I try to explain to people that it exhausts me beyond whats normal. When I get home after school I just want to sleep or drone infront of the TV and try NOT to think about all the awkward convos I had at school and what I might have done wrong. When evening comes around I often feel like I got a fever/flushed feeling :/ so it's not tempting to know that every night is going to be like that when I'm in school.

I started school 3 weeks and 4 days ago, and the second week was bad. I got got sick and antibiotics knocked me out leaving alot of homework for this week! Not tempting to repeat and I realized I can not skip classes because the workload gets to big. I even have math for 4.5 hours two nights a week. Those are the hardest to keep up with. 

I understand so well what you go through and I try to make the same goal at the start of every school week  often I fail, but the successes makes me feel alot better and keeps me going. Also taking it day by day helps me alot. "Soon this wednesday is done and then it's thursday and thats almost weekend!" Are tricks I use to get up in the morning  Another tip can be to go even though if you feel bad, and if it doesnt pass or get worse THEN go back home. Most often I just stay the entire day then.

I know it's hard, but I think you can do next week  and once you did it once you can remember that feeling and maybe even do the week after that! And before you know it it's vacation time/relaxing time.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the same problem. I haven't been to school for more than a month now :| I feel really bad about that. Especially since the teachers are very understandeble about it. I have had the same goal as you for so many times. I think this schoolyear I have only been one whole week at school without missing a class. So bad. I dropped a few classes, I will do those next year. So now I have only three days of school in a week. But it's still hard to go to school. My goal is to go at least one day next week and to just be there in class. I don't have to make small talks, but just go to class. And maybe it will be easier and I will just go to school all days. It's the first step that's difficult, to go to school after not been there for weeks.

I wish you good luck.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Have you been going to class?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

lol http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/flunked-school-again-114216/ 

Thanks for asking though cheesecake!


----------

